# Chosing a new Nikon Camera help



## narkley (Jan 2, 2010)

I am a photo enthusiast and I enjoy taking pictures of sports along with landscapes and wildlife. I currently own a Nikon D80 and want to upgrade. I am thinking about the Nikon D2X just to learn on, or the Nikon D300? which do you think would be a better choice for me? Thanks


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 2, 2010)

What's wrong with learning on D80? What is it about the camera its self the limits you?


----------



## narkley (Jan 3, 2010)

oh, nothing is wrong with learning on it, i just want to get a new camera that is a step up. Thanks


----------



## chip (Jan 3, 2010)

D300 is better than the D2X/D2Xs. I ought to know, as I have both.


----------



## Dave_D (Jan 3, 2010)

chip said:


> D300 is better than the D2X/D2Xs. I ought to know, as I have both.


Does the D300 have the AI tab on the lens mount for the older non D or G lenses?


----------



## chip (Jan 3, 2010)

yes, the D300 will meter with AI lenses. no AF of course.


----------



## RRRoger (Jan 3, 2010)

Upgrade to the D90 + a new lense for the cost of the D300
With the same sensor and newer technology it is better in many ways.
 It is only lacking some features I do not use.
 I have had both and several D2Xs.


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2010)

For sports the D300's 51 focus point, 15 cross-type points, AF module blows away the 11 AF point, 1 cross-type point, D90 AF module, and I too have both.

But, I would also counsel hanging on to the D80 till it becomes limiting rather than upgrade. If I had money for gear, I would upgrade glass first.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 3, 2010)

RRRoger said:


> Upgrade to the D90
> With the same sensor and newer technology it is better in many ways.



Could you elaborate on this a bit please?

Also, it's not the same sensor.

D300s
Multi-CAM 3500DX

D90
Multi-CAM 1000


----------



## kundalini (Jan 3, 2010)

I started out in the digital revolution with the D80.  Nice little camera.  But, I bought all my glass (okay mostly.... the expensive stuff anyway) while I had only the D80.  The only limiting factor for me was the D80's ISO.  I still held out until I was sure that I "had" to have better control/results in low light/high ISO images.  Here's another reality check..... will the upgrade be a financial burdon, hardship, put on credit, cause for arguement with SO?  If there is the slightest possibility for a yes answer, then the upgrade is untimely.


----------



## Moe (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't mean to sound rude (or too repetitive of others' posts), but if you're just looking for a "step up," you likely won't truly benefit from an upgrade. As said before, think about what you can't do with the D80 that you can do with a "step up." Do you need higher ISO's? Video? More FPS? Better AF? I think unless you upgrade with something specific in mind, you'll be disappointed. Your wallet will thank you.


----------



## RRRoger (Jan 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> For sports the D300's 51 focus point, 15 cross-type points, AF module blows away the 11 AF point, 1 cross-type point, D90 AF module, and I too have both.



Not at all.
Because I only use the center "cross type point" and often easily flop my wrist for Vertical shots, I find the D90 faster and more accurate to use than the D300.
It  often wasted time hunting for focus with the 51 focus points. My understanding is that the D300s is much better than the original version due to improved technology most of which is from the D90.

The D90 is actually rated higher in picture quality in many tests and comparisons.

I also like the feel, size, and handling of the D90 much better. Especially without the battery packed vertical grip.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 4, 2010)

RRRoger said:


> It often wasted time hunting for focus with the 51 focus points.


 There is the ability to set focus points from (going on memory) 9 to 21 to 51 points.  You are not obliged to use 51 points.  By reducing the number of focus points, this will aid in quicker acquisition.


----------



## RRRoger (Jan 4, 2010)

kundalini said:


> RRRoger said:
> 
> 
> > It often wasted time hunting for focus with the 51 focus points.
> ...



My point exactly.

Features I do not use even on my D3.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 4, 2010)

> The D90 is actually rated higher in picture quality in many tests and comparisons.


Interesting... 
What tests, where? ~
Based on what I read on dpreview, d90 is actually a bit softer then d300 .
Can't wait to save up and get 300s - it'll be like having both in one


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 4, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> > The D90 is actually rated higher in picture quality in many tests and comparisons.
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> ...



hehe...d90 better...lol... Yeah right... if you say so.... The d300 is the best crop sensor camera out there. It has nearly the same tech as the Nikon D3.(sans full frame of course.) The d300s has minor changes besides video and is not really worth the upgrade unless you just have to have video. The d300 higher Iso is much better than the d90. This is coming from hands on not reviews. The d300 also is much faster than the d90. The d300 also rids itself of the usless features on the d90 that a true prosumer/pro would not even think about using. I love it when people talk about shooting a picture is "flower" mode. The d90 is softer and slower than the d300. Among other differences.


----------



## RRRoger (Jan 4, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> > The D90 is actually rated higher in picture quality in many tests and comparisons.
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> ...



Here are a few that confirm my hands on testing:
The first one compares the D90, D300, and D2x

Compare cameras

Nikon Reviews*d90*/sharpness-comparison.htm

Nikon Reviews*d90*/iso-3200.htm

J. Dennis Thomas' Digital Field Guide Companion: ISO test - D90 / D300 / D700


Regardless of the Specs and the Comparisons, it all comes down to what you like and can afford. I suggest going to a camera store where you can handle each of the cameras before you buy one.


----------

